# What kind of cube am I using?



## Shmekekey (May 28, 2009)

I bought a transparent "DIY" cube on ebay from a seller named "Tareson"

The thing is: it doesn't say what type the cube is on the site and I have never seen this type of cube before. It's not type-b, it has screws that look similar to type-D.

Can anyone help me? :confused:


----------



## panyan (May 28, 2009)

why dont you link to it so we can see it, or post some images?


----------



## DcF1337 (May 28, 2009)

It could be anything. Why ask us? You should ask the seller himself.


----------



## hr.mohr (May 28, 2009)

Does it matter which type it is? You can only use it for practice or to look good in your collection anyway.


----------



## Haste_cube (May 28, 2009)

what's the diffrent for each type?
Like storebought, old type,bla2?


----------



## Shmekekey (May 28, 2009)

DcF1337 said:


> It could be anything. Why ask us? You should ask the seller himself.


Because you guys are more reliable :] 
and I've had trouble with him before



hr.mohr said:


> Does it matter which type it is? You can only use it for practice or to look good in your collection anyway.


why? i have solid colors on it, not transparent. and i dont plan on using it..it's not all that great  I'm just curious


----------



## hr.mohr (May 28, 2009)

Shmekekey said:


> hr.mohr said:
> 
> 
> > Does it matter which type it is? You can only use it for practice or to look good in your collection anyway.
> ...



Even with stickers applied it's still possible to see through the plastic and that's against regulations.


----------



## Pietersmieters (May 28, 2009)

hr.mohr said:


> Shmekekey said:
> 
> 
> > hr.mohr said:
> ...



Some guy on this forum said he competed with his Blue transparant type C and I was like WTF? So I don't know for sure if that rule is still "used".

If I find the thread again i'll give you the link


----------



## Kian (May 28, 2009)

Pietersmieters said:


> hr.mohr said:
> 
> 
> > Shmekekey said:
> ...



the rule is certainly enforced. if someone did compete with a transparent cube that was an oversight.


----------



## TomZ (May 28, 2009)

It is not inherent for a transparent cube to be illegal. If all of the stickers had a white backing then it would be legal. Provided that you can't see anything extra due to the thickness of the stickers.

That cube would be legal for example if you first stickered it with white stickers, and then put keychain stickers over those.


----------



## panyan (May 28, 2009)

TomZ said:


> That cube would be legal for example if you first stickered it with white stickers, and then put keychain stickers over those.



i get what you mean, as long as you cant deduce the colours on the other faces by looking through the cube, its legal


----------



## Ellis (May 28, 2009)

TomZ said:


> That cube would be legal for example if you first stickered it with white stickers, and then put keychain stickers over those.


Why keychain stickers? I'd think that would be against the rules. "One color per face". Each sticker would have white plus another color visible. Of course there is no advantage but the rules state that something like that would be illegal. While stickering with white and then putting regular stickers directly over would be fine, as long as you can't see any whites from under the stickers.


----------



## TomZ (May 28, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Why keychain stickers? I'd think that would be against the rules. "One color per face". Each sticker would have white plus another color visible. Of course there is no advantage but the rules state that something like that would be illegal. While stickering with white and then putting regular stickers directly over would be fine, as long as you can't see any whites from under the stickers.



People always seem to misinterpret that part of the rules. If the cube I described would be illegal, then are regular cubes legal? (They show black (plastic) and an another color per face) The rule is about getting an advantage a regular cube wouldn't give you.

My reasoning behind the keychain stickers is that they would prevent you seeing the edge of the sticker.


----------



## Ellis (May 28, 2009)

TomZ said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > Why keychain stickers? I'd think that would be against the rules. "One color per face". Each sticker would have white plus another color visible. Of course there is no advantage but the rules state that something like that would be illegal. While stickering with white and then putting regular stickers directly over would be fine, as long as you can't see any whites from under the stickers.
> ...



I'd still think stickering twice where two colors are visible is directly violating the rule. "Colors must be solid, one color per face". Of course regular cubes are legal because there is only one sticker color. 

So could I use a cube that has symbols on each sticker, as long as every sticker on each side is identical? It isn't providing any advantage. They sell eastsheens in bookstores around here that have pictures on each sticker (not a picture cube though). Each side has identical stickers with pictures of suns, and airplanes etc on each side with solid colors underneath. Is that legal?


----------



## Shmekekey (May 29, 2009)

TomZ said:


> It is not inherent for a transparent cube to be illegal. If all of the stickers had a white backing then it would be legal. Provided that you can't see anything extra due to the thickness of the stickers.
> 
> That cube would be legal for example if you first stickered it with white stickers, and then put keychain stickers over those.



I get what you mean. But you could just use cubesmith tiles. they're white on the bottom


----------



## jcuber (May 29, 2009)

But thick enough to see the edges of on a transparent cube.


----------



## Shmekekey (May 29, 2009)

Whatever. None of that is relevant to what i asked. and I can't get pictures uploaded till tomorrow, because I left the cube over at my girlfriend's house :/


----------



## Shmekekey (May 29, 2009)

panyan said:


> why dont you link to it so we can see it, or post some images?



Here you go 

that's all i could really get. But the core is just clear.


----------



## Lofty (May 29, 2009)

Talk about the rules isn't on topic at all. 
I think you'll need to give us a little more info than just a picture of a spring. Can you provide a link to the seller?


----------



## Shmekekey (May 29, 2009)

Lofty said:


> Talk about the rules isn't on topic at all.
> I think you'll need to give us a little more info than just a picture of a spring. Can you provide a link to the seller?



Here's the link. But it's no use going. He is no longer a registered member of eBay, so none of his products are available to view.

And I'm just asking if anyone knows anything about what type a clear cube with that type of screw could be. There's not anything outstanding about the cube besides that


----------



## Vulosity (May 29, 2009)

It looks like Type D, E, or Edison hardware.

Type E cores are red, I believe. Type D cores are black now but they used to be whitish/clear. So your cube may be a Type D.


----------



## Nukoca (May 29, 2009)

This should be the official "What kind of cube am I using?" thread. I'll be the second user of this topic. What kind of cube am I using?


----------



## gpt_kibutz (May 29, 2009)

That looks like a revolution, but maybe if you provided us with photos of it dissasembled; we could be sure!


----------



## Shmekekey (May 31, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> It looks like Type D, E, or Edison hardware.
> 
> Type E cores are red, I believe. Type D cores are black now but they used to be whitish/clear. So your cube may be a Type D.



Are there transparent type Ds? And i forgot to mention that the cubies are a little bit bigger than those of any other regular 3x3 i've seen, but only by like a millimeter or two


----------



## 4Chan (May 31, 2009)

Hmmm, either a transparent edison, or a transparent type D.

Yes, there are transparent type D cubes.

Both types have that type of screw, and come in transparent plastic.


----------



## Vulosity (May 31, 2009)

The difference between the two is corner cutting. Can your cube cut corners? Type D cubes can barley cut corners. Edisons cut easily.


----------



## Shmekekey (May 31, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> The difference between the two is corner cutting. Can your cube cut corners? Type D cubes can barley cut corners. Edisons cut easily.



It can pretty well if it isn't tightened all the way. But also i noticed you said the type-D cores are sort of white, but this core is completely clear. Would that make it an Edison?


----------



## 23.36record (Jun 2, 2009)

its a type d for sho bought same one from cube4you


----------

